
Show HN: Just Refs – The Naked Wikipedia - eightstad
https://getitdaily.com/justrefs/
======
eightstad
The goal of the Just Refs project is to help students and researchers by
extracting lists of references and related topics from any page on the English
Wikipedia. This removes the distraction of the prose written by others, and
allows concentrating exclusively on judging the quality of the references.

Live Demo:
[https://getitdaily.com/justrefs/](https://getitdaily.com/justrefs/)

Github Repository:
[https://github.com/attogram/justrefs](https://github.com/attogram/justrefs)

Example page:
[https://getitdaily.com/justrefs/r/Y_Combinator](https://getitdaily.com/justrefs/r/Y_Combinator)

